# Krasse / Kuriose / Lustige und Peinliche Erlebnisse



## Seleno (16. März 2011)

Hi,

mir ist gestern was echt peinliches passiert, so peinlich das sich heute morgen deswegen schon meine Freunde derbe über mich lustig gemacht haben. Deswegen wollte ich einfach mal wissen ob ihr auch schon das ein oder andere Krasse / Kuriose / Lustige oder Peinliche in eurem Leben erlebt habt das man eigentlich niemandem erzählen sollte? 

Also nun erstmal zu meinem Erlebnis, ich werd jetzt noch rot wenn ich so darüber nachdenke, ich kam also gestern Abend gegen 0:30 Uhr von meiner Freundin (sind erst seit kurzem zusammen daher konnt ich net bei ihr pennen, leider denn sonst wär das ganze wohl net passiert  ) und wollte nach Hause. Um zu meiner Wohnung zu gelangen muss ich durch einen Hinterhof und um zu diesem Hinterhof zu kommen muss ich vorher noch durch eine enge Passage die geschätzte 70-80 Meter lang ist. Rechts und links in der Passage sind Geschäfte. Ich biege also grad lässig in die Passage ein und bleib plötzlich wie erstarrt stehen, etwa mittig der Passage stand eine Person, ich konnte nur deren Umrisse sehen weil es in der Passage fast stockduster ist, bei genauerem hinsehen konnte ich erkennen das diese Person etwas in der Hand hielt das aussah wie eine Pistole   Ich bin eigentlich keine ängstliche Person aber ich war völlig perplex und bin direkt wieder raus aus der Passage und hab mich an der ecke versteckt. Nach etwa 2 Minuten hab ich mich dann getraut um die ecke zu gucken und tatsächlich da stand eine Person die scheinbar eine Waffe in der Hand hielt, da ich das gefühl hatte das derjenige sich bewegt hat und mich möglicherweise gesehen hat zog ich meinen Kopf direkt wieder zurück. Nun bekam ich es doch mit der Angst zu tun, vorallem da ich auch in einer nicht gerade als sicher bekannten Gegend lebe. Ich zieh also mein Handy aus der Tasche und rufe die Polizei an und erkläre denen das bei uns in der Einkaufspassage jemand steht der etwas in der Hand hält das wie eine Waffe aussieht, man sagte mir dann das man einen in der nähe befindlichen Wagen schicken würde um mal nach dem rechten zu sehen. Es dauerte ungefähr 10 Minuten bis ein Streifenwagen neben mir hielt und zwei Herren von der Polizei ausstiegen. Der eine Polizist nahm mich direkt zu Seite und sagte mir ich solle bei ihm an der Ecke stehen bleiben während der andere mit gezogener Waffe und Taschenlampe in der Hand vorsichtig in die Passage ging. Nach etwa 20 sekunden hörte ich plötzlich lautes Gelächter aus der Passage und der Polizist kam mit einem grinsen im Gesicht zurück zur Ecke wo ich mit dem anderen Polizisten stand. Ich fragte ihn dann was so lustig wäre, daraufhin drückte er mir seine Taschenlampe in die Hand und meinte ich soll selbst nachschauen. Ich ging also langsam um die Ecke und leuchtete in die Passage, ich blieb wieder wie erstarrt stehen und bekam einen hochroten Kopf während sich die beiden Polizisten vor lachen kaum noch halten konnten, denn mitten in der Passage stand eine Lebensgroße Pappfigur eines Eisverkäufers mit einer Eiswaffel in der Hand     Ich wäre am liebsten im Boden versunken so peinlich war mir die Sache......................... Wie ich später dann erfuhr hat dort am Nachmittag aufgrund der leicht gestiegenen Temperaturen ein Eiscafe bereits begonnen den Laden umzuräumen um demnächst zu eröffnen, dabei hatte man wohl vergessen die Figur die rausgestellt wurde am Abend wieder reinzustellen.

Gruss Seleno


----------



## Edou (16. März 2011)

Ownd, aber Top reaktion! Ich denke sowas brauch nicht peinlich sein, grade wenn es Dunkel ist, ist es gefährlich!

Aber Nein mir fällt jetzt Spontan nichts ein, was mir passiert ist, und peinlich war.^^


----------



## Lily:) (16. März 2011)

*kicher* 
Na, war aber eine absolut richtige Reaktion deinerseits. 

Mir ist Ähnliches passiert:

In einem kleinen Teich im Park lugte offensichtlich ein Bein heraus.
Nachdem ich einen Passanten abgepasst hatte, um mich abzusichern,
rief ich auch die Polizei.

Der Teich ist sehr tümpelig, man konnte nur das Bein sehen.

Naja, Ende vom Lied: Schaufensterpuppe.

War dennoch echt gruselig


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (16. März 2011)

Mir persönlich ist das zwar nicht passiert aber dennoch finde ich es peinlich:

Irgendwer in unserer Klasse hat an die Tafel geschrieben "x+x mit vielen Herzen"

und da kommt eine aus unserer Klasse und will eig. zur Toilette gehen und klappt

die Tafel auf. Zuerst konnte nur die rechte Seite das sehen aber der Mathelehrer

meint dann auch noch die ganze Tafel aufzuklappen und alles lacht über diese

Person.


----------



## Bloodletting (16. März 2011)

Grade in der U-Bahn gesehen, wie ein 30jähriger mit einem 10jährigen rumgeknutscht hat. Das muss man erstmal verdauen...


----------



## Warsongschlachter1 (16. März 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Grade in der U-Bahn gesehen, wie ein 30jähriger mit einem 10jährigen rumgeknutscht hat. Das muss man erstmal verdauen...



oO


----------



## Alion (16. März 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Grade in der U-Bahn gesehen, wie ein 30jähriger mit einem 10jährigen rumgeknutscht hat. Das muss man erstmal verdauen...


Da ist das übertreiben auch auch noch mit dabei oder?

Als ich c.a. 10 Jahre alt war, war ich öfters alleine zu hause. Für mich nichts schlimmes, ich war es mir gewohnt und einen Babysitter brauchte ich schon lange nicht mehr.
Als ich dann eines abends alleine zu hause im Bett lag, so kurz vor dem einschlafen, hörte ich aus dem Wohnzimmer komische Geräusche.
Es war eine Art sehr tiefes Stöhnen das immer wieder in Abständen von 2 - 3 minuten kam. Als 10 Jähriger hatte ich natürlich eine riesen Angst und hab mich unter die Bettdecke verkrochen.
Irgendwann hab ich dann meinen ganzen Mut zusammengenommen und ging nachschauen was das ist. Im Wohnzimmer war es dunkel und gerade als ich das Licht einschalten wollte starrten mich 2 Augen aus der Dunkelheit an.
Schreiend rannte ich aus dem Haus zu meiner Nachbarin. Ihr habe ich dann erzählt, es währe ein Monster im Wohnzimmer. Sie ist natürlich mit zu mir rüber gekommen und hat nachgeschaut.
Als sie das Licht im Wohnzimmer eingeschaltet hat, sass da meine Katze die wohl eine Magenverstimmung hatte und das ganze Wohnzimmer vollgekotzt hat.

Mit dieser Geschichte zieht mich die Nachbarin heute noch auf und das ist jetzt dann 15 Jahre her.


----------



## Bloodletting (16. März 2011)

Alion schrieb:


> Da ist das übertreiben auch auch noch mit dabei oder?



Nein, ist mein kompletter ernst.
Der Typ hat auch so gewirkt, als hätte er sich davor nen dicken Schuss gegönnt.

EDIT: Hab auch grade mal bei der Polizei angerufen, auch wenns wahrscheinlich zu spät ist. 
Haben meine Personalien für Rückfragen aufgenommen und wollen sich melden, falls was ist.


----------



## Konov (16. März 2011)

Lustige Geschichten, die mit der Katze und mit dem Eisverkäufer aus Pappe. ^^

Ich hätte aber bei so einer Gestalt im dunkeln sicherlich ähnlich reagiert! Von daher Daumen hoch, braucht einem nicht peinlich sein, auch im Nachhinein... ist halt lustig, hätte jedem passieren können. 

Sowas ähnliches hatte ich hier im Keller meines Wohnhauses mal.
Ich bin vor ein paar Monaten hier frisch eingezogen (Mehrfamilienhaus) und bin in den Keller gegangen, wo mehrere von diesen Verschlägen aus Metall sind. Da hat jeder Mieter einen für sich.
Nun komm ich also in diesen Keller rein, wie Keller eben so sind, relativ niedrig, dunkel und rechts und links vom Gang überall diese Käfige.

Schließe grad so meinen (relativ weit vorne) auf und gucke nebenbei den Gang runter zu den anderen Verschlägen und auf einmal seh ich so eine Hand aus einem von den Käfigen rausgucken.
Mir wär fast das Herz stehengeblieben. Für 4-5 Sekunden stand ich wirklich da und war mir nicht sicher was ich machen sollte, hab mich aber getraut immer näher hinzuschauen.

Es hat sich dann rausgestellt, dass dort jemand eine Schaufensterpuppe platziert hatte in seinem Käfig und die Hand dieser Puppe so drapiert hat, dass sie direkt zwischen den Gitterstäben rausguckt.
Das sah absolut lebensecht aus und sowas is mir auch noch nie passiert. 

Mittlerweile ist sie aber weg, vllt hat sich jemand beschwert, k.A. ^^


----------



## Jester (16. März 2011)

Da das hier früher oder später eh in Suffgeschichten ausartet, poste ich hier mal die Erste. 

Letzten Freitag, entspannte Geburtstagsfeier bei einer Freundin, sogar bei mir in der Straße, ich hatte es also nicht weit. Alles sehr nett gewesen, man trinkt Bierchen, wie das Leben so ist. Nunja, dann kam ein weiterer Kumpel hinzu, der Havanna Club wurde aus-, ich bei meiner Ehre gepackt, es kam zu einem kleinen Trinkspiel.
Hernach war ich also gut angeheitert, setze mich raus auf die Terasse, rauche ein Pfeifchen und erfreue mich den gedämpften Eindrücken der Party. 
Irgendwann mache ich mich also auf den Weg nach Hause und merke spätestens zu dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem ich mich an einer Straßenlaterne festhielt, dass ich gut betrunken bin. Ich also schnell nach Hause, Glas Wasser gekippt, ins Bett gelegt, schnell schlafen.
Zu meiner tiefen Schande muss ich dann allerdings gestehen, dass ich dann doch noch aufgewacht bin und "etwas" in mein Zimmer gereiert habe. Geistesgegenwärtig und geschickt wie ich bin, haste ich also aufs Klo, greif ne Rolle Klopapier und breite das Papier großflächig über meinem "Ergebnis" aus und wische das Gröbste weg. 
Als Hausmann vom Fach stand ich nun vor dem Problem, den Papierhaufen zu entsorgen. Ganz einfach, das Klo!
Alles ins Klo rein, kurz selbstzufrieden ob meiner Schlauheit und meiner schnellen Reaktion gelächelt und gespült.

Ergebnis dieser Nacht:
Zwei Stunden Klo ausgepümpelt und Bad trockengelegt.
Mein Zimmer stinkt nach Kotze.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Alux (24. März 2011)

Also ich hab das Glück immer in irgendein Fettnäpfchen zu steigen.

Ich habe meinem Wecker ein Stahlgehäuse angepasst, weil ich ihn meistens wenn er läutet in die Ecke schmeiß, da ich keine Lust habe aufzustehen und so halt. Ich hab dafür extra nen Haufen Kissen in die Ecke gelegt. Einmal hab ichs geschafft mich im Schlaf um zudrehen (also Fuß Kopf verkehrt rum) und habs nicht gemerkt, Wecker läutet ich will ihn in die Ecke hauen. Leider flog der Wecker nicht in die Ecke sondern genau in die andre Richtung. Was ich gemerkt hab als ich zerbrechendes Glas hörte. Tja da war leider ein Loch im Fenster und der Wecker lag im Pool (im Sommer hab ich keine Rolladen runter sodass mich die Sonne weckt).


----------



## worldofhordcraft (24. März 2011)

Sind drei Leute, die mitten im Deutsch-Unterricht untereinander über Zeitreisen, Antimaterie und Schwarze Löcher reden, kurios? Wenn ja, dann habe ich etwas Kurioses erlebt, bzw. war Teil davon....


----------



## tempörum (24. März 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Sind drei Leute, die mitten im Deutsch-Unterricht untereinander über Zeitreisen, Antimaterie und Schwarze Löcher reden, kurios? Wenn ja, dann habe ich etwas Kurioses erlebt, bzw. war Teil davon....



hängt von der Situation ab ne ^^ Wenn ihr einen Roman habt, in dem ein Raumschiff mittels Materie-Antimaterie-Antrieb durch ein schwarzes Loch fliegt, um eine Zeitreise zu machen dann passt es wunderbar


----------



## worldofhordcraft (24. März 2011)

tempörum schrieb:


> hängt von der Situation ab ne ^^ Wenn ihr einen Roman habt, in dem ein Raumschiff mittels Materie-Antimaterie-Antrieb durch ein schwarzes Loch fliegt, um eine Zeitreise zu machen dann passt es wunderbar



Naja, eigentlich ging es darum, zwei Grafiken (heißt es Grafiken oder Graphiken? Also ich rede von statistischen Grafiken/Graphiken) miteinander zu vergleichen. Ich weiß nicht mehr wie es dazu gekommen ist, aber uns war langweilig und statt zu arbeiten haben wir uns halt über die zuvor erwähnten Themen unterhalten. Irgendwann sind wir auch irgendwie auf Eintagsfliegen gekommen.


----------



## Neritia (25. März 2011)

naja wenn wir schon dabei sind XD ein fettnäpfchen jagt bei mir das nächste XD

gerade diese woche passiert keine ahnung mehr an welchen tag aber mein freund hat sich köstlichst amüsiert 

ich leide seit ca einem jahr an starken schulterschmerzen (irgendeine krasse verspannung die nur noch mit einer therapie wegzukriegen ist) 
dadurch hat sich meine ganze haltung und anscheinend mittlerweile mein gleichgewichtssinn etwas verschlechtert 

da mein freund schon um 3 uhr morgens zur arbeit aufbricht, ist er immer gegen die mittagszeit zuhause. Also koche ich ihm immer etwas 
also er kommt nach hause ich fange an das mittagessen vorzubereiten und da ich ja eine nette freundin bin wollte ich ihn fragen welche nudeln 
er dazu haben möcht und renn ihm nach ins wohnzimmer. unser boden ist aus lamiat und meine mutter hat mal wieder frisch geputzt somit ist alles 
schön rutschig XD. ich ihm dann mit leichten schritten nach ins wohnzimmer und merke wie es mich leicht nach links zieht...meine beine verabschieden sich 
und in meinem kopf kreist nur noch ein gedanke: entweder du fällst jz auf die fresse oder drehst dich und landest "elegant" auf der wohnzimmercouch...

da mein freund mittlerweile meine verpeiltheit schon kennt  dreht er sich natürlich um und sieht wie es mich in einem eleganten schwung auf die wohnzimmercouch setzt oO ich dachte mir natürlich einfach hinfallen wäre langweilig und habe mich dann in einer für mich "erotische" pose mit einem schwung auf der wohnzimmercouch positioniert  er hat sich wirkich wunderbar, wegen meine tollpatschigkeit, amüsiert -.- ich fand das eher peinlich da es wieder nur einmal bestätigt dass ich einfach tollpatschig bin XD mittlerweile kann ich drüber lachen xD aber in der situation fand ichs peinlich...

aber neben diversen gesprächen mit sträuchern, straßenlaternen, oder sonstigem was so auf der straße rumsteht passieren mir solche dinge nur im nüchternen zustand XD betrunken habe ich einen sehr ausgeprägten gleichgewichtssinn, nur neige ich dazu dann immer ziemlich viel mit irgendwelchen gegenständen zu quasseln und versuche ihnen zu erklären, dass ich schon lange nicht mehr single bin


----------



## Bloodletting (25. März 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> aber neben diversen gesprächen mit sträuchern, straßenlaternen, oder sonstigem was so auf der straße rumsteht passieren mir solche dinge nur im nüchternen zustand XD betrunken habe ich einen sehr ausgeprägten gleichgewichtssinn, nur neige ich dazu dann immer ziemlich viel mit irgendwelchen gegenständen zu quasseln und versuche ihnen zu erklären, dass ich schon lange nicht mehr single bin



Das hat eindeutig Comedy-Wert. Schon alleine die Vorstellung ist so bekloppt, dass sie einfach nur gut ist.


----------



## Gazeran (25. März 2011)

Naja äussersr Peinlich ist es nicht, aber naja:
Geburtstag von nem Freund von mir, natürlich schön getrunken  und naja irgendwann war ich wohl so zu, dass ich anstelle eines Blattes das aufm Boden lag eine Tote Maus gesehen habe! Es hat sich auch so angefühlt! Habe natürlich gefragt ob die anderen das auch so sehen, aber für die wars nurn Blatt -.- jetzt muss ich mir jedes mal anhören wenn wir trinken gehn: Pass auf das du nicht wieder Tote Mäuse siehst -.-

NEEERVIG :S

Und ja ich bin immernoch der Meinung das es eine Maus war.


Aber jetzt da ich weis, dass es normal ist mit Gegenständen zu reden muss mir das ja nicht Peinlich sein.
Ein Baum hat mir mal erzählt, dass er Krebs hat :/


----------



## Neritia (25. März 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Das hat eindeutig Comedy-Wert. Schon alleine die Vorstellung ist so bekloppt, dass sie einfach nur gut ist.



ich hab mich mittlerweile daran gewöhnt XD aber es herrscht bei neuen bekannten immer wieder verwunderung wenn ich z.B. der hauswand
erkläre, dass ich nicht single bin.

auch ein klassiker wissenschaftliche gespräche mit kerzen ^^ die sind echt toll und klug


----------



## Potpotom (25. März 2011)

Ich bin mal in die U-Bahnstation gekommen und hab von oben schon meine Bahn stehen sehen, da es schon spät war und die Intervalle nachts sehr gross sind bin ich dann runtergerannt und mit dem Schliessen der Türen reingehechtet.

Ein Mordssprung und mein Kopf der Bekannschaft mit den oberen Festhaltestangen machte... mit einen grossen Rumms lag ich dann in der Mitte der U-Bahn und gefühlte 1000 Augen sagen zu wie ich mich in der Mitte der Bahn langmachte. Das war peinlich - als Entschädigung traf ich so wenigstens meine spätere Freundin die besonders gerne erzählt hat, wie wir uns kennenlernten.


----------



## Neritia (25. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Ich bin mal in die U-Bahnstation gekommen und hab von oben schon meine Bahn stehen sehen, da es schon spät war und die Intervalle nachts sehr gross sind bin ich dann runtergerannt und mit dem Schliessen der Türen reingehechtet.
> 
> Ein Mordssprung und mein Kopf der Bekannschaft mit den oberen Festhaltestangen machte... mit einen grossen Rumms lag ich dann in der Mitte der U-Bahn und gefühlte 1000 Augen sagen zu wie ich mich in der Mitte der Bahn langmachte. Das war peinlich - als Entschädigung traf ich so wenigstens meine spätere Freundin die besonders gerne erzählt hat, wie wir uns kennenlernten.



das auch geil xD da hat die liebe wohl eingeschlagen


----------



## Potpotom (25. März 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> das auch geil xD da hat die liebe wohl eingeschlagen


Im Nachhinein, eine Scheidung und die ein oder andere Freundin später würde ich sagen... der Zusammenprall mit der Haltestange fühlte sich garnicht so schmerzhaft an.

Liebe ist doof wenn man feststellt das sie endet.


----------



## Neritia (25. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Im Nachhinein, eine Scheidung und die ein oder andere Freundin später würde ich sagen... der Zusammenprall mit der Haltestange fühlte sich garnicht so schmerzhaft an.
> 
> Liebe ist doof wenn man feststellt das sie endet.



es kommt 1. immer anders und 2. als man denkt


----------



## Friedjoffchen (25. März 2011)

Nun peinlich war es eher meiner Kollegin als mir: Als Neuling im Beruf und mit viel Feingefühl ausgestattet, ich bin Apotheker, hatte ich ein junges Mädchen vor mir , dass ein bestimmtes Medikament kaufen wollte. Sie war nicht gerade schlank und hatte noch eine Daunenjacke an, so dass ich aufgrund ihrer Körperfülle und vor allem der Zentrierung dieser Fülle im Bauchbereich, auf die Idee kam dem Mädchen klar zu machen, dass das gewünschte Medikament nicht während der Schwangerschaft eingenommen werden darf.
Nach leicht irritierten Blicken ihrerseits und panischen Blicken ihres Freundes der dabei war, konnte die Schwangerschaft als nicht bestehend erklärt werden und ich konnte mit der allgemeinen Beratung fortfahren. Als die Kundin weg war fiel meine Kollegin gleich über mich her, wie peinlich das war und das könnte man nicht machen usw.. Ich fand nichts dabei und finde auch heute nichts dabei, wobei ich zugeben muß ich würde es heute ein wenig geschickter verpacken und nicht direkt behaupten sie sei schwanger.

Spassig/krass war dagegen ein Vorfall während meiner Studienzeit: Ich war mit Freunden abends in Freiburg auf Kneipentour. Uns verband alle die Sammelleidenschaft von "heruntergefallenen" Strassenschildern mit originellen Namen. Als wir an einer Polizeiwache vorbeikamen, die ein wunderschönes, in Frakturschrift geschriebenes Schild schmückte, waren wir uns einig, so ein Schild kann unmöglich herumliegen. Also starteten wir den Versuch es sicher zu stellen. McGyvers Freund aus der Hosentasche gezogen, Schraubenzieher ausgeklappt und munter ans Werk, bis eine Stimme aus dem Äther fragte was ich da mache, ich soll das doch lassen! Kurz irritiert, sah ich keine Veranlassung aufzuhören, bis mich ein Freund auf die Schulter tippte und auf eine Gestalt im Fenster aufmerksam machte die wütend gestikulierte. Spontan entscheiden wir, dass das Schild doch gut gesichert sei und gaben Fersengeld. Zum Glück war die Stadtwache nur grün ausgestattet und somit nicht "episch" und konnte unserer Flucht nichts entgegen setzen.


----------



## Alion (25. März 2011)

Vor c.a. 5 Jahren habe ich ein neues Bett bekommen. Es war Winter und im Haus nicht gerade warm.
Wie auch immer, ich bin am Morgen aus der Dusche gekommen, habe mich abgetrocknet und dank Badestrahler war es auch schön warm.
Problem wenn man dann aus dem Badezimmer kommt ist es schweinekalt. Ich hatte noch etwas Zeit und dachte mir, schnell ins Bett und mich noch etwas aufwärmen.
Also legte ich mich mit schwung ins Bett und.... *krach* , brach der Bettrahmen auseinander. Dies nicht weil ich zu schwer bin, sonderen weil die Handwerker etwas falsch zusammenbebaut haben.
Dies ist aber nur die halbe geschichte.
Da ich trotz gebrochenem Bettrahmen in meinem neuen Bett schlafen wollte, und es etwas noch 2 Wochen dauerte bis ein neuer Bettrahmen geliefert werden konnte , sägte ich mir ein Holzstück zurecht und klemmte es unter die gebrochene stelle. So hielt das ganz einigermassen und ich konnte wieder in meinem Bett schlafen.
Am nächsten Morgen wieder das gleiche spiel mit der Dusche und der Kälte. Ich renne aus dem Badezimmer um schnell unter die warme Decke zu kommen. Vergesse allerdings das Holzstück, dass das Bett zusammenhält und knalle mit dem Zeh voll dagegen.
Fazit. Gebrochener Zeh.


----------



## Perkone (25. März 2011)

Erinnert mich einerseits an meinen Bruder. Der hat ma bei mir geschlafen im doppelbett, waren beide relativ betrunken schon. Mitten inner nacht machts nen Kracher und seine Hälfte lag quer durch. Also nicht mehr gerade sondern schön seitlich nach unten an den Rand. Störte ihn nich, hat sichn Polster genommen und abgestützt un weitergepennt xD
Zum Zeh: Ich (auch relativ betrunken) will mir nochn Bier holen ausm Keller. Zugang durch feuerfeste Tür mit Stahlschweller. Zeh gegen Schweller = sehr schmerzender Zeh 

Krasses, was mir selbst ma passiert ist: Bediente grad nen Kunden und hab einen unhörbaren aber infernalisch stinkenden Furz gelassen (ging durchs ganze Geschäft xD). Keiner hat natürlich was gemerkt (tat halt so). Naja auf jeden fall fragte mich mein Cheffe am Abend ob die Kunden die bei mir waren heute so ne teuflische Wolke losgetreten haben x) War mir irgendwie trotzdem peinlich


----------



## Senso (26. März 2011)

Also ich hab da auch noch was leicht peinliches :x

Ich war auf der Geburtstagsfeier eines Freundes, schon ziemlich betrunken mache ich mich auf den Weg nach hause, als ich dann Zuhause ankam wollte ich mich direkt ins Bett hauen, naja es war dunkel im Zimmer also sah ich mein Bett nicht, ich denke mir "Egal du weisst ja wo du hin musst" ich will mich also aufs bett schmeißen, und lande unsanft auf dem fließen Boden. Danach ist mir dann eingefallen das ich umgestellt habe.
Und peinlich wurde es noch dazu das meine Schwester und ihre Freundinnen aufeinmal in meinem Zimmer standen, und mich ausgelacht haben


----------

